# Postcount!



## surskitty

Out of curiosity!  Do you ever make posts mostly for postcount++?


I used to sometimes but I stopped ... a while before Now Playing stopped existing.  Never really in Forum Games.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

No.

(++)


----------



## ultraviolet

I have never cared about my postcount. why would you? o.o


----------



## surskitty

I'd get bored and someone else would want to postcount++ so we'd spam Now Playing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Nah, I don't think I ever did. I used to actually care a good bit about my count, though, but now I just go 'oh look I have x number of posts now'.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

No. At least not consciously.

+1 IMSOCOOLYES?


----------



## surskitty

Zangviper said:


> No. At least not consciously.
> 
> +1 IMSOCOOLYES?


You have a lot of posts in Forum Games....


----------



## Silver

I like the postcount and want to be a Butterfree, but I don't care for it. I just think of it as my little status update on how many posts I've had. If it ever gets removed I won't have a fit over it. I do like it telling me how many posts I've accumulated, but just for it to keep track of them.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

surskitty said:


> You have a lot of posts in Forum Games....


Touché. Call me a hypocrite if you want, but I only post there because I enjoy casual socializing. Not that one or two word posts are really "socializing", but it's a nice icebreaker nonetheless.


----------



## Zoltea

I used to slightly care. Provided 1000+ posts were in Forum Games, I mainly dominated Forum Games for leisurely enjoyment rather than postcount. Also, I get bored easily...


----------



## ....

Not really.

My only postcount++ consists of 4 posts in Forum Games.


----------



## Not Meowth

Nope.

hey did I mention I have the second-highest post count on the whole forum yaaaaay


----------



## Butterfree

I never even really look at my post count. :/


----------



## Zoltea

Bachuru said:


> I never even really look at my post count. :/


I got your postcount when it was epic:





/derailed

I suppose one thing that could be added - provided it doesn't cause 500 errors - is make it so you can turn off yours and others' postcounts in the options.


----------



## surskitty

... I wasn't even bringing up the topic of hiding postcounts...  Also I find it funny that no one's voted for yes even though the poll's private and there are a few people who I'd count as going for postcount++.


----------



## Negrek

Postcount++ may have been more popular back in the days when postcount-based adoptables were more of a fad around here (even *I* used to have a few!). I care about it only in the sense that I sometimes feel kinda bad that like half my posts are something like "approved" or "no" or something similarly contributory.


----------



## Superbird

Not anymore, since I became a Butterfree. But all I'm saying is that, if Forum Games is deleted, I'm back to just over 1,000 posts.


----------



## shy ♡

No. And the entire attitude of postcount++ bugs the hell out of me. Superbird is really making me hate the whole caterpie/metapod/butterfree thing.


----------



## ultraviolet

Superbird said:
			
		

> But all I'm saying is that, if Forum Games is deleted, I'm back to just over 1,000 posts.


why do you keep mentioning this? it's not as though it's a huge tragedy or something. it doesn't even matter if you have _just _over a thousand posts; postcount means nothing aside from how many posts you've made. there are people here who have been here way longer than you who don't have nearly as much postcount. if you lose a lot of posts because FG gets deleted, all it shows is that you post a hell of a lot in FG.

I'm puzzled as to why people actually care what rank they have. it's like people thinking it's absolutely _awesome _that they have a thousand steps on their pedometer after wearing it for six months. ?_?


----------



## Zoltea

ultraviolet said:


> I'm puzzled as to why people actually care what rank they have. It's like people thinking it's absolutely _awesome _that they have a thousand steps on their pedometer after wearing it for six months. ?_?


Ranks make people feel special. Reality is the only ranks that matter in a forum are "Guest", "Validating", "Member", "Local Moderator", "Global Moderator", and "Admin".




			
				Pentimento said:
			
		

> No. And the entire attitude of postcount++ bugs the hell out of me. Superbird is really making me hate the whole caterpie/metapod/butterfree thing.


This is why I suggested the hide postcount option. Then people who are annoyed by postcount can go about the forums in bliss.


----------



## Butterfree

I don't understand why anyone should be annoyed by postcount in itself. Pentimento is annoyed by people posting just to increase their postcount, which they would do regardless of whether they or anybody else can actually see it.


----------



## hopeandjoy

As you can tell from the fact I tend to just lurk around the place, no, not really.


----------



## shy ♡

Zoltea said:


> This is why I suggested the hide postcount option. Then people who are annoyed by postcount can go about the forums in bliss.


As Butterchu said, I don't care about postcount itself, and the option of hiding it is ridiculous. Postcount is just meant to show _how much you post_, not your quality as a forum member, so it bugs me when people think 'I must post more because clearly that will make me cool!' because no. That doesn't make you cool. That makes you a pain in the ass. And my hiding postcounts from _my_ view wouldn't change them doing that.


----------



## Superbird

Like I said, my opinion has changed. I no longer go for postcount++. Not consciously, anyway.

And since I've stopped, I've realized that, yes, my postcount still does go up even when I'm not in forum games. So I really don't care about it much anymore. Although I still think there should be a Forum Games group or something.


----------



## Noctowl

Used to when I could be bothered. XD Now I really don't post much at all.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I don't think I've ever posted with the intention of raising my postcount, actually.


----------



## Harlequin

I ... don't really post a lot _anyway_, so when I do post it's because _I actually want to answer the thread!!_ 

I'd be amused if postcount was just ... turned off entirely. It'd actually make my day to see it turned off and reset to 0 for everyone.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Hey guys, why do we call it postcount++ when we only gain one post per post? We should only have one + in that case.


----------



## Zoltea

Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey guys, why do we call it postcount++ when we only gain one post per post? We should only have one + in that case.


Because in programming, ++ tells it to increase 1, :P


----------



## Tailsy

Because I LOVE PLUS SIGNS!!

BUT NO
NEVER
I JUST TALK AND TALK HOPE THAT PEOPLE CARE


----------



## Spoon

I only post for posting's sake when the 'Where have you been for the past two weeks?" header appears to get rid of it.


----------



## Dannichu

I am validated by being loved, not by post count or other forum-related status.


----------



## opaltiger

Dannichu said:


> I am validated by being loved, not by post count or other forum-related status.


What do you do with all the excess validation?


----------



## Wargle

I lost track of my post count. For like the 150~ so until I was a Butterfree I was like "POSTCOUNT++ HEELLZ YEAH"

But not anymore. If I had to make an estimate of it right now:
1325.
REAL AMOUNT: 1565. 340 posts off. Yay.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Or... look at your postbit? Taking a second to look at a simple statistic that's already present on every post you make anyway != being obsessed with postcount.


----------



## xkze

I post here infrequently enough that half the people here now probably think I'm new


----------



## ultraviolet

you should post more, xikaze. you always make funny posts :(


----------



## shy ♡

Xikaze who're you :[


----------



## Tailsy

I think Xikaze should die in a hole so I never have to read another one of his posts. :|


----------



## Zeph

Nope. The few times I've ever posted in Forum Games (Perhaps 10 or so) would have been because I was particularly bored and was looking for idle amusement. I... don't even understand _why_ someone would post just for their postcount; it's just a little number, after all.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I don't really ever post for the sole reason of increasing that number. Mostly I just post when I feel confident enough to say something. I don't like posting if I have nothing worth saying. It feels like a waste. 

I'll admit that I do feel a small sense of satisfaction when I see the number increase. But just because somebody feels that, does not mean they are all OH MY GOD POST COUNT MUST POST TO MAKE NUMBER GO UP SO OBSESSED. I don't mind if it decreases, just feel a bit mildly disappointed. But I only ever post in Forum Games out of loneliness and boredom and because I enjoy the casual environment. Don't post so often now, but that's mainly out of laziness.

Also, I don't mind if others care about it, as long as they make good quality posts and aren't all OH MY GOD POST COUNT DETERMINES MY STATUS AS A MEMBER. All extremely and exaggeratedly like that.


----------



## Green

XIKAZE SHOULD SPRITE MORE


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I used to be obsessed about postcount and posting in forum games and making sure I posted in as many places as possible. Now I just post somewhere if I actually feel like posting. There are quite a few days that I simply never post now, which is good. I haven't done anything in Forum Games in at least a year.

Actually, really the only time I posted in Forum Games and got a massive post count boost I was having an interesting conversation simultaneously with a few other people. I think it was one of those "Count to 1000" threads or something.


----------



## ultraviolet

Starlight Ocean said:
			
		

> This thread's just inviting people to post isn't it?


is that not the point of a thread?


----------



## Harlequin

We should turn postcount off entirely and become a forum full of equality where postcount is a thing of the past! VIVE LA REVOLUTION!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

If they don't read topics then they need to get off of this forum. Or any forum.


----------



## surskitty

Yes, but it's a thread started by a mod who loves the 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 button.  Sometimes.

I think I have a reputation of loving the button, anyway.


----------



## MentheLapin

If I'm 1 post off 100 or something, I'll post with something that I wouldn't really be that bothered about normally. I don't go around posting stupid stuff willy-nilly because I MUST HAVE THIS MANY POSTS, my stupid stuff comes about because that's all I really write about.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Why, what's the 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 button do?


----------



## ....

*looks at image info*

Infracting people.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Oh. Okay.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

If I cared, I would probably have a lot more posts by this point.


----------



## Tailsy

Be lucky we don't have any Spanish mods, or that infraction button would be very trigger-happy!

/... outdated World Cup joke


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I used to post just for post count ++++++, but I was only like that right when I started out, and right when I was at about 900-ish posts. Now I just post at a normal level.


----------



## Espeon

I try to avoid posting for the sake of the post counter. A person should be judged on the contents of their posts and not by the quantity of posts that they have.

(RTB, is your sig supposed to say "undereath the tree" or is it meant to be "underneath"?)


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> Be lucky we don't have any Spanish mods, or that infraction button would be very trigger-happy!
> 
> /... outdated World Cup joke


Clearly I don't need to kick for the Spanish to go down.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

that's the infraction/warning button, yes?


----------



## Tailsy

In Absentia said:


> Clearly I don't need to kick for the Spanish to go down.


HIYAAAH

Too bad you were the guys on the ground by the end. :(


----------



## Cloudsong

I don't but I voted yes because I thought the "yes" column was feeling lonely u.u



> it's like people thinking it's absolutely awesome that they have a thousand steps on their pedometer after wearing it for six months.


I get 16,000 steps a day GOGOGO AWESOMENESS!!!!1!!11!!! :D xD


----------

